# Dvorak meets Brahms?



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

perhaps it is common knowledge but the start of the first theme of the first movement of the Dvorak Cello Concerto
(for example 



) reminds me a lot this four-note phrase from the Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem - Herr, mich doch lehre -




, for example, the time 1:49
What do you think?

Regards


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Vaguely similar......

Both works I adore but I never really picked that up.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

hmmmm, maybe so..........


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

_Two Old Farts Get Together, What Do They Talk About?_

Dvorak meets Brahms, and complaining of problems with flatulation. Dvorak says to Brahms: "Hello old chopper, I keep farting but they don't smell, and they are very silent". Brahms examines Dvorak and comes up with a solution. Brahms says: "Hmm, I see.. I'll give you some medication and this should fix the problem. It fixed my farting problem".

Weeks later, Dvorak and Brahms meet again, and Dvorak says: "Hello old chopper, the pills you gave me made my farts very loud, but they still dont smell".

Brahms shakes his head and says: "Well now that we got your hearing taken care of, let's worry about you sense of smell".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> _Two Old Farts Get Together, What Do They Talk About?_
> 
> Dvorak meets Brahms, and complaining of problems with flatulation. Dvorak says to Brahms: "Hello old chopper, I keep farting but they don't smell, and they are very silent". Brahms examines Dvorak and comes up with a solution. Brahms says: "Hmm, I see.. I'll give you some medication and this should fix the problem. It fixed my farting problem".
> 
> ...


:lol: Haha very clever! :clap: did you make that up?


----------



## anshuman (Jul 6, 2010)

Well.there might be something in it. After all,Dvorak's music was promoted by Brahms.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I've noticed that similarity as well, but the similarity is very slight, and it's only a little musical turn in the Brahms. This is a more direct, obvious, substantial influence:

Brahms Symphony No. 2 Mvt 4 (30:33)






Dvorak Symphony No. 6 Mvt 4 (31:30)


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

They were friends were they not?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Manok said:


> They were friends were they not?


Good ones too!


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Two great minds think alike!


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Mark60 said:


> perhaps it is common knowledge but the start of the first theme of the first movement of the Dvorak Cello Concerto
> (for example
> 
> 
> ...


I seem to recall reading once that Brahms didn't think a cello concerto could sound so good and that had he realised, he would have written one himself.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Off topic: Is it me or does TC seem a bit different???


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Off topic: Is it me or does TC seem a bit different???


It was updated because of the site redirections that weren't happening.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> It was updated because of the site redirections that weren't happening.


Yes I just found out.


----------

